# Toroid antenna or smaller dish with H-H motor?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Am I better off with a H-H motor and a smaller dish or the large T-90 Toroid dish?
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/WF/T90-90cm-toroidal-wave-frontier-multifeed-dish-antenna.htm

I'm interested in FTA (US material mostly, no foreign language anything). I also understand the 'moving' issue of any antenna vs one that is fixed.


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

If you are looking to get the greatest number of sats then I would go motorized. I know of few people that use the Tordial. It might be ok for a few sats close together. All depends on what you want to receive I guess.



videobruce said:


> Am I better off with a H-H motor and a smaller dish or the large T-90 Toroid dish?
> http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/WF/T90-90cm-toroidal-wave-frontier-multifeed-dish-antenna.htm
> 
> I'm interested in FTA (US material mostly, no foreign language anything). I also understand the 'moving' issue of any antenna vs one that is fixed.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

It was just nice not to deal with another rotor.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

With a larger dish and the motor is one LNB all I would need on that dish and should it be a single or dual (I only plan on one receiver for now)?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

One LNB would be fine unless you need to pick up stuff on Dish Network sats (free stuff of which there is not much). Be aware that a motor install is a job and a half. I just got mine and it is alot of work.

So I guess the answer is to read Lyngsat and other sites and find out what specific sats you want to see. If it ends up being only two or three you could install several dishes (if possible at your location) and connect them with switches and not have to deal with a motor. If you want the most sats you can get a motor is only the way to go.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I have basically blown off that overly large Torrid dish idea. I can imaging it isn't a piece of cake aligning that motor, but you gotta do what you gotta do..............


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

I have heard it said that the Tordial effectively becomes 3 20 inch dishes when used for FTA. It is really meant for the european market and the high power DBS sats. As for the motor-it's tough at first but after you play around it becomes easier.

Best thing to do is get a temporary mount such as a pole in a bucket of cement and learn to find individual sats before you motorize. I was having alot of trouble and got a temporary mount and found out that my true south sat (where you need to aim initially) was partially blocked where my pole was setup. I removed some tree limbs and all went well after that.



videobruce said:


> I have basically blown off that overly large Torrid dish idea. I can imaging it isn't a piece of cake aligning that motor, but you gotta do what you gotta do..............


----------

